# 243 it is. Now to find one.



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I have started looking for an AR in 243. DPMS, Armalite and Remington are the only one I have found. Is the Remington like the DPMS, the Armalite or is it unique to itself? DPMS seems to be having delivery problems. The Armalite has little accessories made for it. Is the Remington like either of these or does it require Remington only parts and accessories? TIA


----------



## Chicken_Grease (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd check out Freedom Group (which Remington is a part of) because I think some of the brands are affiliated and might be the same gun in different colors/configurations. Sometimes you can get something cheaper that is essentially the same if you avoid the bigger name brand.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

All the distributors of DPMS that stock have the 243 back-ordered for 6 months so far. Remington distributors show the R25 as back-ordered too. I have not found one in stock anywhere, distributor or retail sales. I have a retailer looking for other brands. So far no 243. 223 yes but not 243.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Remington gets high marks. I have an R-15 and love it !! *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s sporting goods carries the r-25 here in Michigan. Check Gunbroker too. Good luck !


----------

